# Another synthol idiot



## Swoleisback (May 27, 2011)

http://h6img.com/videosm/synthol-idiot.mp4


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 27, 2011)

I just don't get the whole synthol thing. What's the appeal?


----------



## Mooksman (May 27, 2011)

gross


----------



## flexxthese (May 27, 2011)

idk though, can you 100% blame this on using synthol? I know very little about the substance but looks to me like it's just a case of dirty injections. And i'm not sure why the hell that guy waited so long to get checked out


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 27, 2011)

How much fluid did that guy lose?  I thought it was slowing down at some points than bam, another huge wave of shit came out.


----------



## Swoleisback (May 27, 2011)

Your right perfectcircle I guess it's just bad technic but either way it's Fucking gross


----------



## Pork Chop (May 27, 2011)

I couldnt get the link to work bro


----------



## Ballgame23 (May 27, 2011)

Why the hell is the Dr laughing and who's f'n cell is ringing!? That ish is straight nasty!!

NM I answered my own question. They're laughing cus dude is a moron!!


----------



## JCBourne (May 27, 2011)

So gross, that was in the "do you know what your injecting" thread.


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I just don't get the whole synthol thing. What's the appeal?



Quick "gains" for the deranged.


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I couldnt get the link to work bro



You, sir, are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Ravager (May 28, 2011)

Wow.... that is nasty...


----------



## flexxthese (May 28, 2011)

Swoleisback said:


> Your right perfectcircle I guess it's just bad technic but either way it's Fucking gross



absolutely. But don't get me wrong, it does seem like more often than not when we see videos of pictures like this, it does involve synthol  Which kind of makes sense...it's the idiots who don't know anything about synthol who probably don't know anything about IM injections, go figure. I do believe synthol does have it's places when used in proper amounts. But it's very easy to see the results and go overboard


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 28, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I just don't get the whole synthol thing. What's the appeal?


 
Agree with what mudge said..

bu to be more blunt.......FOR SLACK LAZY DUMB CUNTS!


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

only reason I can see using synthol is if you're a pro getting on stage, and need to bring up a lagging body part

other than that it's pretty retarded imo


----------



## Swoleisback (May 28, 2011)

His arm was small as fuck once all the puss was out . He was trying to skip the working out part of bodybuilding "everybody wants to be a bb but nObody wants to lift the heavy ass weight "  lol


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 28, 2011)

Haha lmao off at this synthol shit haha this shit is so retarded as  stated above unless you're a pro getting on stage it shouldn't be used like damn it has no performance enhancing benefits at all.


----------



## heckler7 (May 28, 2011)

thats the fastest I've ever seen anyone lose their gains.


----------



## Ravager (May 29, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> thats the fastest I've ever seen anyone lose their gains.



lol.. no pain no gain???

I'm sure those 'gains' were quite tender!


----------



## jus4u (May 29, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> So gross, that was in the "do you know what your injecting" thread.



Super Gross....really knw what ur injecting ppl


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 27, 2011)

That looks more like puss rather then oil, I can't even tell. Makes me feel ill just looking at it.

If it was oil, it was definitely not done right.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 27, 2011)

I just drank a protein shake and almost puked. So disgusting.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jun 28, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> idk though, can you 100% blame this on using synthol? I know very little about the substance but looks to me like it's just a case of dirty injections. And i'm not sure why the hell that guy waited so long to get checked out



I agree. I definitely know it was not Syntherol coming out of his arm, as Syntherol is not that color, it is a clear liquid, that was obviously puss. This video has been posted on Many boards for a number of years now and this is the first I have seen Syntherol referred to during it's posting. As always though, Syntherol will take the negative feedback from this also, just because it was posted in the title of someone's thread

Looks like a bad infection and the rear double put too much strain on the muscle causing it to burst. The infection could have been due to a number of reasons (dirty injecting, contaminated oils, etc.), but I do agree, why would he wait to have that taken care of by a physician? Very nasty and embarrassing to have that happen on stage to say the least!


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck!!! im eating breakfast while i just watched this almost just threw up nasty!!!!


----------



## S_walker (Jun 28, 2011)

glad I didn't let it DL LOL......think I'll pass on this one and take everyone else word!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 28, 2011)

gross


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 28, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## CG (Jun 28, 2011)

Idgaf what that was. I'm nauseous.



ceazur said:


> Pro hormones are like eating a chicken wing, gears is like eating the chickens entire family


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's amazingly disgusting.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2011)

wow that was awful! Poor guy just wanted to look big.


----------



## unclem (Jul 2, 2011)

i used it and i used syntherol and gained 4 inches on chest and 2 inches on my arms in 3 months. you really need to know your anatomy or u could get a emboli. if i hijacked the thread iam sorry iam talking as a member not sponsor rep now. thank u.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy shit that is jacked up!


----------



## swingslammer (Jul 5, 2011)

You want to play the game......you have to be willing to pay the price!!

Too expensive for me.


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 7, 2011)

swingslammer said:


> You want to play the game......you have to be willing to pay the price!!
> 
> Too expensive for me.



Which game is that?

If you have ever stuck yourself with a pin you have played the game...


----------

